# Jobo - The Journal of Rotary Processing



## Hoss2112 (Dec 21, 2005)

About ten years ago I purchased a book of all the issues of the _Journal of Rotary Processing. _I have since lost this magazine type book that had a great amount of useful information. Does anyone know where I could find a copy or a web site that has the information? I went to the Jobo site and couldn't find anything on it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks for your time.


----------

